# is Maximuscle’s Progain Extreme any good



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

is Maximuscle's Progain Extreme any good???

looking for a decent weight gainer with creatine...


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

i use maximuscle progain ( not the extreme one) and add my own creatine, i love maximuscle products tho expensive they have a great taste and never get an upset stomach of there drinks, if you have the cash then yea there great


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Muximuscle products as well an they seem decent in terms of results and side effects. They also taste great! I used something different in the past (not going to mention name) and the taste was horrid. Had to throw it away. I would agree with boyley1984 though that they are rather expensive. There might be other products available with the same effects but costing less.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry guys but maximuscle are crap they have been fined so many times it is unreal by the standards people for claiming substances in their products that is not there....

if you want a Carb/Protein/creatine drink try build and recover from Extreme you also get a massive 25% off for just being a contributing member of this board....


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

PScarb said:


> sorry guys but maximuscle are crap they have been fined so many times it is unreal by the standards people for claiming substances in their products that is not there....
> 
> if you want a Carb/Protein/creatine drink try build and recover from Extreme you also get a massive 25% off for just being a contributing member of this board....


whats it called? post the link m8


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

PScarb: Have extreme products been tested?

Maidenscotland: The link appears on PScarb's signature just below his response.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Yes extreme have been thouroughly tested at Heriot Watt University, they are good value and do what they say on the tin,

R


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for that Rianabol. It's always best to use products that have been tested! I was suprised to find out that a certain and considerably popular company has been fined for not following the rules as well as another company (popular as well) has been banned from using ads in magazines because their products have not been tested ever!!! It's rather tricky to find products that really do what they say they do!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PScarb said:


> sorry guys but maximuscle are crap they have been fined so many times it is unreal by the standards people for claiming substances in their products that is not there....
> 
> if you want a Carb/Protein/creatine drink try *build and recover from Extreme* you also get a massive 25% off for just being a contributing member of this board....





maidenscotland said:


> whats it called? post the link m8


i named the product in my last post the link to the Extreme site is in my sig or on the front page as they are a sponsor of the site....


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been using the protein and creatine products from extreme combined with a good diet for about 5-6 weeks now and have seen a definate improvement no bloating , great taste and freinds / colleagues have all said im looking much better cant recommend them enough


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

definately worth a try then! thanks Tubbylove


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

cool just orderd the creatine.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think we are the only UK supplement company who have products with REAL independant University testing to prove the product works, not just a test to prove whats in them.

When we finish reformulating the products they are ALL being analysed so we can put the analysis on our website to prove to people our products are 100%.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well extreme stuff works for me - tested or not tested!! 

think id need a second mortgage to buy maximuscle supplements! lol it always amazes me... maximuscle in my opinion are just like a dodgy car salesman.. pretty polish and hoover (maximuscles marketing) and fail to point out you can get a better item at a better price elsewhere!


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

well, i have been using muximuscle and saw some results (only some though), even though I don't know if these results are because of the maximuscle products or because I took the work out sessions more seriously and work out extremely more than I used to! From what I read though extreme products seem to work and "apparently" they have been tested as well. Can't wait to finish what I am taking now so I can place my first order! Then I could probably have an opinion on Extreme products as well.


----------



## mikesamuels (Mar 14, 2009)

For what it is, Maximuscle is particularly expensive. Much better value brands out there (won't promote any in particular - don't want to be accused of advertising!).

A few mates have tried MM stuff, and said it tastes awful with water, and can only just about get it down with milk.

Your call though.


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

bsn or cnp is the only branded shake's id buy


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You must be on good money Coco, BSN prices are ridiculous for nothing special, Syntha 6 is only about 55% protein, it tastes nice due to all the carbs, fat and gum in it.

CNP products are good, I'll happily put any of our products up for direct comparison with CNP products and will be confident our come out on top when protein content, formulas, price and taste are taken into consideration.


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

and what brand is this? do you have sample sachets ....? id be extremely surprised if it taste as good as bsn, and itl take some doing to beat cnp...

in terms of price i know people, so i get my sytha 20 delivered and cnp even cheaper.... what items would you recommend me then ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Compare our Extreme Protein with Pro Pep, its higher in protein, lower in carbs, fat, sodium and lactose and its cheaper.

You can't compare Syntha 6 against it because its not worth comparing against it, if you want a gum filled sugary sweet drink thats high in fat Syntha 6 is the one to go for. Extreme Protein is used by athletes right up to show time, I'll bet nobody does that with Syntha 6.

You need to have a look bro, your falling into the marketing hype of these 2 brands. I'd put us, Reflex and PhD ahead of both of them, how many supplement company owners will honestly tell you the name of rival brands they rate?

I think we're ahead of PhD and Reflex bcos our prices are better and we do have an 18 month study done at Heriot Watt Uni to support our products do actually help increase strength, stamina and VO2 max in swimmers and cyclists who are all tested athletes.


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

i didn't realize you was the owner, it seems like a decent setup you got there, ive tried alot of brands... including phd and reflex, reflex taste is smooth but i didnt notice any gains in the 6-8-month period of trying it... do you have samples at-all that i could try?


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

i tell a lie, i remember trying you coconut bars about a year ago.. i brought 2 boxes... my god biggest mistake ever, the chocolate tasted cheap like the chocolate animals get, the coconut was soo dry i had to chew it for four minutes... that was the worst tasting product i have tried in terms of protein bars. i couldnt return them so i ended up binning the lot


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Where did you buy them from and did you check the sell by date? Our bars are pretty moist and its milk chocolate thats used as a coating so you are the first person ever to say that.

From your posts about BSN and CNP I'm guessing you don't read the labels too closely so I'll point out we don't use any gum or unnatural binders in our bars so if they are at sell by date they will go kind of dry as it is fructose oil (fruit derived) we use to bind them, it doesn't have the shelf life of gum based products.

At this time we don't have samples but there will be some when we finish our reformulating and rebranding.


----------



## cocobench (Feb 22, 2009)

i brought them from quite big company on internet, not positive which one... no they were well in date, but very bad tasting, as i stated above, yes i do read the labels that why i use the cnp, i can get away with the syntha 6 because i cant find anything to match the taste.

ok i might await a sample before i commit again to buying.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cocobench said:


> reflex taste is smooth but i didnt notice any gains in the 6-8-month period of trying it...


Well it has everything in it to allow growth as long as the rest of your diet and training is in order, so perhaps you need to look elsewhere to see why you think you didnt gain.

And before you say "but I gain on Syntha" you might want to analyse with an unbiased viewpoint just what exactly you gained. Last time I checked, a 44g serving was only 22g protein, and 14g carbs... some fat and a whole pile of other "stuff". So as its more calorie dense I am sure you might gain at the scales, but not necessarily muscle...

Yeah, tastes nice - undeniable, and I have used it in the past myself but more for a treat/cheat - maybe thats ok for you, but I am a serious athlete, and I want serious tools to help achieve my goals. I'll choose actual performance over flavour any day. This is not to say other brands taste crap, they dont - reflex and Extreme taste lovely in fact - but they are serious, engineered supplements that do what they say, rather than a custardy, over-sweet, thick gummy shake...

And as Extreme says - find me one bodybuilder that uses Syntha as a protien source right up til show date, you will struggle.

Thats odd about the bars mate, general concensus is Extremes coconut bars are amongst the best for taste - about as good as it can get while still performing the function at hand - but you are entitled to your opinion, and tastes do differ. Dont think you are entitled to comment like that about the chocolate though, they are one of the few bars to use actual milk chocolate, rather than some synthetic crap that bears only a passing resemblance - so you must therefore dislike milk chocolate full stop...

Even my missus who isnt a bodybuilder loves the coconut Extreme bars, got to hide them from her :lol:

Its horses for courses tho, if you are happy with the results and willing to make certain compromises in order to have a certain taste, thats up to you; I'll pick a more specific goal orientated product (and far better priced) any day.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cocobench said:


> couldnt return them so i ended up binning the lot


PS thats sacrilage  I'll give you my address, you can dispose of any unwanted protein supplements my way in future, binning indeed


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

coould not have put that better my self.

have tried many different products and have found extreme to always be of a genuinely consistently fantastic quality.

recently used liquid fury for the first time and this will permantly be on my supp shelf (lol lol Top of fridge)


----------



## sun007 (Apr 12, 2009)

hello guys just saw this forum thought id drop a message,

i see that maximuscle have been fined for saying "virtually lactose free"

thats not really a big deal, its not dangerous or anything, just may cause some people stomach upsets,

p.s. their fine was £1500

sunny


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they have been fined in the past for more than that mate


----------

